# Slot Car Lot---Need selling help.



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm trying to help one of my coworkers sell his HO slot car/Die cast collection. I sell quite a bit of r/c related items on ebay, but I don't know much about slot cars. The photo's may have some diecast mixed, but I am just trying to get info on the slots for not. All of the cars are NEW, so missing parts won't be an issue other than the boxes.



Any help would be great!



Thanks,
David


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like almost all the cars are either Tyco or Tomy.

If, as you say, the cars are all new/unrun, then you can expect each car to bring a minimum of about $15 and maybe average around $22-$25 for everything. That assumes (a) there are a few higher dollar cars in there, cars that will bring about $40 and (b) you sell them individually. That is based on the fact newly released Tomy cars have gotten quite expensive - about $30-$35. So getting $20 for a new, unused older common car is not out of the question. The Tyco common cars would be $15-$20 individually.

If you sell them as a complete lot, you can hope to average around $15 per car, although it may be less. Again, that assumes new/unused. But like driving a car off the lot, it drops in value if used.

The lot price is going to be a lower average due to the fact the buyer may only want a few cars and now must deal with selling off the rest, which could take years. For me personally, I'd have to get them for closer to $10 (for the complete lot) to even consider the work involved. However, if you find someone who wanted all the cars for themselves, $15 a car average would be great for them.

Joe


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I would sell the slotcars as a group separate from the diecast. Market the diecast to the diecast crowd and the slotcars to the slotcar groups. I think you would do better that way. I personally would not want to pay $15/per for diecast.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

neorules said:


> I would sell the slotcars as a group separate from the diecast. Market the diecast to the diecast crowd and the slotcars to the slotcar groups. I think you would do better that way. I personally would not want to pay $15/per for diecast.




I was planning on selling the diecast seperate.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sell me that blue #4 Olds and the Taka-Q Toyota as a lot.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Sell me that blue #4 Olds and the Taka-Q Toyota as a lot.


Send me a PM with an offer.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

If anyone is interested I am slowly putting them on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/hunter679/m..._trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

pm sent cola


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

tazman052186 said:


> pm sent cola


Replied...


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

The first post is updated with the next batch of cars that are going to ebay next week. I am posting them here first if anyone is interested.


The chassis in the last picture has a metal chassis. I was told that this is rare?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

FYI to all - Received my items from this seller today. No Problems!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Just received a couple of cars I bought from cola. All I can say is these things are awesome. Looks like as close to new as can be...maybe just tested to see if they ran. Thank you. Will be looking at more for sure.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the great feedback!



I am listing the cars on ebay only now.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Small miracle*

Yer all asleep at the switch!

Scored that midnight blue AMRAC 240-Z in perfect condition. 

Thank you!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Yer all asleep at the switch!
> 
> Scored that midnight blue AMRAC 240-Z in perfect condition.
> 
> Thanx you!


thats an excellent body to run, and those chassis where screamers.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

couldn't afford to pull...if I could have I would have lit it up like Times Square:hat:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Yer all asleep at the switch!
> 
> Scored that midnight blue AMRAC 240-Z in perfect condition.
> 
> Thanx you!


I coulda had it if I wanted it.........well...I coulda!

Congrats on the nice score, Bill:thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

not on that one but many others that were 4 sale...got a soft spot for nascar slots... old school and newer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I take it they are all gone

Oh well.


----------

